# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  Por qué Tamariz y no otro???

## slydini

mirad lo que dicen sobre el POR QUE TAMARIZ y no otro? en el foro americano por excelencia

es una muestra de como el mensaje de los libros de Tamariz ha calado en magos de muy diversas nacionalidades

http://www.themagiccafe.com/forums/v...1566&forum=110

no tiene desperdicio

----------


## tincho´s15

yo creo que su imaginacion no tiene limites.. tiene su pesonalidad propia y mcuhas cosas que el crea que son lo que vale.. adios

tincho

----------


## AmadeuS

porque Tamariz es lo mas grande que hay y nadie lo puede discutir, hace poco en una conferencia de Topas, mago Aleman, para el que no lo conoce, no paro de hablar maravillas de Juan, el separaba los magos en una escena del crimen, estan los testigos, las victimas y los asesinos, cuando alguien le pregunto por Tamariz, el simplemente dijo, no puedo analizar a un Genio, el maneja todos combinandolos excelentemente, despues al finalizar compre sus notas de conferencia y no hace mas que hablar de Tamariz en su prologo, la verdad los Españoles tienen que sentirse mas que orgullosos de tener un genio de este nivel, yo siempre lo admire, y muchisimo mas despues de ir a una conferencia de el.

----------


## Tereso

Si Dios tiene un mago para hacerle reir 
ese debe ser Juan Tamariz.

Me salió verso 
sin esfuerzo
y me quedó terso.

¿Por qué Juan Tamariz? Por que el entendió primero que todos que la magia es la sublimación del amor hacia la gente materializada en hacerle reir y en hacerle creer.

Tácheseme de lo que gustesede, pero el amor con que el señor Tamariz hace  las cosas es el secreto de su genialidad.

Sigo intentando amar tanto al género humano como para si quiera, trascender en algunos.

----------


## The Jack

Tambien por que Tamariz en una conferencia puede mostrarle  alos magos que esta 5 pasos por delante de ellos y encima divertirlos. Nos hace volver a sentirnos espectadores y a disfrutar de cosas increibles.

----------


## AmadeuS

> Tambien por que Tamariz en una conferencia puede mostrarle  alos magos que esta 5 pasos por delante de ellos y encima divertirlos. Nos hace volver a sentirnos espectadores y a disfrutar de cosas increibles.


No creo que tenga esa intencion en lo mas minimo, siento que lo desborda su ganas de compartir su pasion
Saludos

----------


## The Jack

Totalmente de acuerdo, por algo su conferencia nunca sabes a que hora termina. Aquel dia en embru.... al tercer juego me entregue totalmente al disfrute y sinceramente no me interesaban los juegos sino como estaban estructurados, el por que hacia las cosas y todo lo que decia....

----------


## Solitude

Desde antes de "adentrarme" en el mundo de la magia, para mí Tamariz siempre fue un mago que destacaba entre los pocos magos que "conocía" de verlos por la tele. Un tipo que me parecía super agradable y simpático, que realizaba juegos imposibles e inimaginables, nunca vistos hasta la fecha. Ahora puedo decir que conozco a muchísimos magos más y también muchísimo mejor al propio Juan T. Me parece una temeridad decir que Juan T. es el mejor mago del mundo. Creo que la magia es tan grande que no se puede encasillar a nadie como el mejor mago del mundo. Hay muchos y MUY BUENOS que han vivido la magia desde muy pequeños (otros mas tarde). Algunos hacen que se nos salgan los ojos de lar orbitas, como es el caso de Leenart Green. Otros, como René Lavand, nos causan un gran asombro y aun mayor admiración. Desde luego hay todo tipos de magos a los que admirar. Cada uno destaca en lo suyo.

Lo que sí puedo decir, ahora que conozco mejor la magia de Juan Tamariz, es que no me extraña en absoluto la fama y admiración que se ha ganado entre los mejores magos del mundo. Es un mago excepcional que ha aportado soluciones al mundo de la magia inenarrables. Aparte de que su magia tenga un efecto devastador, nadie hace ni vive sus "milagros" CON CUALQUIER BARAJA de una forma tan limpia, clara y entusista. Yo personalmente le estoy muy agradecido, primero por alegrarme la vida cuando era un jovencito neófito, y ahora al compartir su magia conmigo mediante sus libros. Desde chico las circunstancias me impidieron descubrir su magia. De no haber sido así, hubiera tenido en mí a un auténtico mnemonicoadicto. De seguro nos hubieramos llevado muy bien por nuestro carácter e inclinaciones artísticas.

----------


## The Black Prince

MODE IRONIC=ON
Pena que muchisimos(que no todos) de los magos americanos no siguen el ejemplo eso si ganan muchos premios FISM....

MODE IRONIC=OFF

----------


## ismago

tamariz es lo mejor que existe 8)

----------


## Sanojeki

Tamariz no solo es conocido en todo el mundo por ser considerado unos de los mejores magos que hay o ha habido, si no también por la forma en la que tiene de transmitir la magia al espectador, haciendo que dicho espectador se sienta parte de la magia.

----------


## MagoJ

De acuerdo con todos pero nos puede la pasión de lo nuestro , porque no decirlo así.

Juanillo es una pu.. máq1uina de hacer magia 24 horas al día, pero lo que aventaja a él respecto a los demás es la inmensa popularidad que a adquirido hasta llegar a los años que tiene. Saía en televisión haciendo reir y magia de calidad, con una imagen difícil de olvidar y en unos años donde solo había una televisión que veía todo el mundo.

Hoy en día cualquier persona te ve con una baraja y te hable de Tamaríz y eso lo consiguió el solo. Ha escrito libros, ha estudiado y compartido mucho y nuestro aprecio a él es elevadísimo. Pero... hay por ahí gente tan buena o tan divertida como él.... david williansom, Mark Aveny (no recuerdo como se escribe), David stone, manuel muerte... que hacen una magia de nivel altisimo y te hacen reir con cualquier gesto.... pero son muy desconocidos porque no nos toca las fibra. Muchos nos criamos viendo en la tele a Tamariz o Andreu No viendo a David Williansom por ejemplo... y esa es la diferencia

----------


## MJJMarkos

David Williamson también apareció en los famosos chan-ta-ta-chan.

No hay duda que el empujón mediático que tiene Juan es algo muy importante.

Para lo bueno, y para lo malo.

Mucha gente cree que el Tamariz es uno que hace el "gamba", te distrae y que es malillo, y ven a otros PAKETE y dicen "este es mejor que Tamariz.

Tamariz tiene un CHORRO de estudio que ya quisieramos la mayoría tener sólo el 3%...

Eso es lo que le hace ser quien es. A la televisión uno no llega y pega como él así como así, o por suerte. En su época también habían muchos muy buenos y más "enchufados" que él.

Pero la diferencia es que a ÉL se le concendieron 3 programas (con varias temporadas), el resto no han pasado de actuar alguna que otra vez esporádica.

No quitemos méritos.

----------


## MagoJ

En eso estamos deacuerdo.... pocos saben de magia más que el pero cuando él salía en tv, con cada intervencion le veían mas de 30 millones de personas... cuando salía en 1,2 3 programa de máxima audiencia en TV1.

Hoy en día hay personas y eso lo podemos comprobar todos que ven los magos de shalakabula pero no saben que hay un programa en cuatro que es nadaxaquí o viceversa... por poner un ejemplo. Además hay muchísimos magos trabajando en tv, prácticamente cada programa tiene el suyo.

Antes teníamos a Juan, a Pepe, a Magic Andreu, a anthony Blake y pocos más y fijaros lo importantes que son dichos personajes hoy en día....

Cuando hablamos de popularidad nos referimos a eso, hoy en día nadie conseguiría la misma popularidad que ellos haciendo una magia de igual o mayor calidad.

Pero repitiendo que sus vagajes mágicos exceden al de todos nosotros juntos... claro que cuando nosotros tengamos 70 y picos años veremos a ver si podemos saber lo mismo o más, porque cuando ellos empezaron en este mundo no habían tantas conferencias, aceso a información y posibilidades de aprendizaje, compra de material específico, bibliografías específicas, etc etc...

Cunado lleguemos a los 80 hablamos jejejeje

----------


## Sisco

hace unos dos meses vi a Juan Tamariz en directo y es impresionante, no solo su magia, sino tambien la manera que tiene de meterse al publico en el bolsillo, es genial, sin mas.

----------


## Manu Suá

Mas que nada.A mi Tamariz me asombra por el estudio de los efectos y sobre todo por lo estudiado que tiene al espectador,el sabe perfectamente que sensacion va sentir el espectador.chapó Juan!es un crack
saludos a todos

----------


## MJJMarkos

> En eso estamos deacuerdo.... pocos saben de magia más que el pero cuando él salía en tv, con cada intervencion le veían mas de 30 millones de personas... cuando salía en 1,2 3 programa de máxima audiencia en TV1.
> 
> Hoy en día hay personas y eso lo podemos comprobar todos que ven los magos de shalakabula pero no saben que hay un programa en cuatro que es nadaxaquí o viceversa... por poner un ejemplo. Además hay muchísimos magos trabajando en tv, prácticamente cada programa tiene el suyo.
> 
> Antes teníamos a Juan, a Pepe, a Magic Andreu, a anthony Blake y pocos más y fijaros lo importantes que son dichos personajes hoy en día....
> 
> Cuando hablamos de popularidad nos referimos a eso, hoy en día nadie conseguiría la misma popularidad que ellos haciendo una magia de igual o mayor calidad.
> 
> Pero repitiendo que sus vagajes mágicos exceden al de todos nosotros juntos... claro que cuando nosotros tengamos 70 y picos años veremos a ver si podemos saber lo mismo o más, porque cuando ellos empezaron en este mundo no habían tantas conferencias, aceso a información y posibilidades de aprendizaje, compra de material específico, bibliografías específicas, etc etc...
> ...


No sé, a mi me parece que tu punto de vista es muy ... "incorrecto". Según mi criterio claro está.

Has citado a 4: Juan, Pepe, Andreu y Blake.

Ahora pilla a Shalakabula, NadaxAqui o nosotros mismos.

¿Qué diferencias ves? El empuje mediático?

Por favor... las diferencias son palpables. A día de hoy nosotros hacemos la enésima versión de las cosas que crearon estos 4, o al menos fueron los pioneros en hacerlas. Nada que ver con la televisión, del círculo roto como lo hacía Blake ya se hablaba antes de la TV.

A parte tampoco quiero entrar en comparaciones sobre el acceso a la información, pero según veo, de aquí, más de uno sólo tiene editorial páginas, internet, las tiendas y para de contar.

La fundación March mucho ni la hemos pisado (me incluyo), y según leo ... tú tampoco.

Ya me dirás como compiten tus conferencias (que son las mismas que en Sevilla, Madrid, Barcelona, Valencia, Zaragoza, etc...), nuestros libros, internet, etc... con el material de la fundación March.

Y eso teniendo en cuenta que el día de mañana al paso que vamos no seremos PIONEROS en NADA. Porque todo el mundo accede a la información, poco podremos descubrir, o desarrollar.

A parte que considero que existen magos buenos, magos increiblemente buenos, y genios.

Y los 4 que tu citas, al menos yo los considero genios.




> el sabe perfectamente que sensacion va sentir el espectador.


Eso no es muy difícil que digamos. Sólo hay que estudiar un poco la teoría mágica (ascaniana y no ascaniana) en los libros, y experimentar con los juegos, a parte de preguntarles a los espectadores. Con unos pocos de años de práctica (3 a lo sumo), se sabe perfectamente y es el pilar básico para construir una actuación.

Esa es la diferencia entre tu "yo me guío por lo que dice el público" y mi "yo me guío por lo que siente el público" que comentabamos el otro día con los aros chinos de Montoro  :Wink:  .

Ahora ya empiezas a comprender un poco la cosa :P :P

----------


## Némesis

¿Màgic Andreu un genio?

¡A ver, explícame eso, porfa!
(Que conste que yo era un incondicional suyo, no me perdí ni uno de sus programas del "Això és massa" primero i el "MÀGIC" después, de TV3).

 :Smile1:

----------


## MJJMarkos

Quizás me haya colado xD.

Pero también pienso que no todo en la magia es el efecto mágico (por suerte y por desgracia también), y este hombre, en aquella época triunfaba, independientemente de su magia.

Eso sí, yo he tenido la suerte de estar con él, y hay que respetarle, porque como mago, no es nada malo.

Otra cosa es que el show bussiness es el show bussiness.

----------


## Némesis

Precisamente. Una de las cosas que más gratamente recuerdo de él, es que era todo un showman, y realmente todo el público no paraba de reírse ni un momento (como por ejemplo el juego de la guillotina: todo el mundo lo ha visto mil veces y sabía perfectamente cómo acabaría, pero sólo por escucharle hacer todo el cachondeo previo valía la pena).   :Wink:

----------


## iscariote

A parte de por la presentación y por su forma de ser en el escenario (que supongo que será parecido a en persona) cuando ves a Tamariz todo parece facilísimo en sus manos. Y porque es un genial creador, un estudioso de la teoria, del habla, del saber estar y aunque no te guste la magia es imposible no reirse con él.

----------


## MagoJ

MJJ Markos

A veces te excedes con tus críticas. No es que te quiten o te den razón pero me quieres decir que... por citar un ejemplo Dani Daortiz, con su magia y sus movidas, no esta a unos niveles que rozan la genialidad...


Pregunta a 100 personas de "apie" quien es Dani y si 1 te contesta que un mago malagueño impresionante puedes darte con un canto en los dientes. Pregunta por Juan Tamariz y todos te diran una maquina, un mago bestial, el de la tele ese tan feo, el del tiararaaaaaaaaa, etc.... Hablamos de buena magia y de POPULARIDAD.

Hoy en dia tienes que ver a los 4 magos del nadaXaquí... los conocen todo el mundo (ojo no digo nada de si son buenos o no pero si ultra populares)

Y hablando de creación... las reuniones de la Barranquilla, o el escorial son lugares para trabajo y creación, etc etc...

Hay muchisimos magos españoles que estan a niveles muy altos, saliéndo incluso al extranjero a dar ellos conferencias, pero que aquí en españa por desgracia no tendrán, por mucho que quieran el tiron popular televisivo de estos ejemplos que puse. O es que Gea no es innovador y creador con sus deditos y sus monedas.... pues pregunta por ahí quien es Gea a ver si lo conocen en la charcutería o en el supermercado. Pero ahora pregunta por el mago catalán que se ponía medallas, lo conocerán el 95 % o más de los encuestados.

En españa se estudia mucha magia, y aunque nosotros versioneemos juegos clásicos, no nos confundamos que estos señores crearon lo justo. Es decir, la cultura mágica, libros que ellos estudiaron se pierden en los remotos recuerdos de los magos clásicos de antaño. Nosotros ahora pasamos de puntillas sobre toda esa bibliografía y nos vamos a lo novedoso, a lo práctico y comercial (no es mi caso por suerte), y pasamos de lo creativo, de lo introspectivo con nuestra magia personal (no es mi caso tampoco). Hay magos en españa que nos preocupamos por crear efectos, por estudiar en libros que están perdidos por bibliotecas mágicas de esos magos que tienen ya más de 70 años, quedamos con otros magos para compartir ideas, estudiar técnicas, modificarlas y mejorarlas si es posible, hacer estudios sobre temas y teorias mágicas.... iniciarnos en los procesos de creación con brain-storming, lluvias de ideas, etc.

Eso nos convertirá en grandes magos en un futuro lejano, lógicamente ahora nadie esta al nivel de estos magos pero los años dirán para los que quieran aprender y trabajar.

Pues aún así..... por muy buenos que fuésemos no conseguiriamos la popularidad de estos ejemplo expuestos y ese es el tema en el que hago tanto incapie. La tele no era lo mismo antes que ahora, y la gente no era la misma antes que ahora... todo ha cambiado

Y para mi gusto... los mejores magos que hay actualmente en españa no son paa nada conocidos por el público español (hablando a grandes rasgos... es decir Mago Migue es archiconocido en Granada y toda andalucía, pero vete a Ciudad Real y pregunta en un ultrmarinos quien es el mago Migue :Confused: )  Creo que no se explicarme mejor... un abrazo

----------


## Trus

> Cuando hablamos de popularidad nos referimos a eso, hoy en día nadie conseguiría la misma popularidad que ellos haciendo una magia de igual o mayor calidad.
> 
> Pero repitiendo que sus vagajes mágicos exceden al de todos nosotros juntos... claro que cuando nosotros tengamos 70 y picos años veremos a ver si podemos saber lo mismo o más, porque cuando ellos empezaron en este mundo no habían tantas conferencias, aceso a información y posibilidades de aprendizaje, compra de material específico, bibliografías específicas, etc etc...
> Cunado lleguemos a los 80 hablamos jejejeje


Tamariz es buenísimo, y es posible que con 70 años, tú sepas más que él...¿y porqué no va a poder ser?
Peropor lo que realmente tamariz es lo que es (aparte de por sus horitas de estudio, y de práctica), es porque destacaba entre los demás.
imagínate que con 60 años sabemos más que tamariz...¿tendríamos con eso la popularidad?
-_dependería de si los demás_ han llegado a esa calidad....aparte de otras muchas más cosas (enchufes, don de gentes....)

----------


## Mago_urdangarin

mis respetos a Juan tamariz puesto que es un grandísimo mago,excelente persona y profesional en todos los aspectos.pero...creo que hay muchísimos magos a seguir antes que a Tamariz.

Tamariz es un gran mago como he dicho anteriormente...pero mi modelo sería:

norm nielsen
lance burton
Dai vernon
Magoo.

Es mi forma de pensar...pero veo que hay demasiada gente que sólo se centra en la Magia Española y....sinceramente hay magos con tan solo 9 años a los que VALORO MUCHISIMO MAS QUE A JUAN TAMARIZ.

UN SALUDO!.

MIS RESPETOS...

PD: ADORO A JUAN TAMARIZ. NO HOS VALLAIS A PENSAR OTRAS COSAS EJEJEJE.

Soy nuevo por cierto y DESEO LLEVARME BIEN CON LA GENTE A VER SI ME LO PASO DE P.M....PAÑUELO Y MAGIA!.

----------


## Mistico

> mis respetos a Juan tamariz puesto que es un grandísimo mago,excelente persona y profesional en todos los aspectos.pero...creo que hay muchísimos magos a seguir antes que a Tamariz.
> 
> Tamariz es un gran mago como he dicho anteriormente...pero mi modelo sería:
> 
> norm nielsen
> lance burton
> Dai vernon
> Magoo.
> 
> ...





Pues puede que existan muchos magos a los que seguir antes que a Juan Tamariz...pero depende a qué tipo de magia te refieras, por supuesto que Juan no es el número uno haciendo números de escapismo, por ejemplo, (o hasta el momento no lo ha demostrado) pero en Magia de Cerca, no creo que exista ese "MUCHÍSIMOS MAGOS", ya que Juan es un crack.

Tampoco creo que exista "DEMASIADA GENTE" que se centra SÓLO en magia española, es más, la globalización ha llegado a todos los aspectos de la vida y la magia no se queda atrás. De todas maneras, creo que es un orgullo y a la vez un lujo tener los magos que tenemos en España, y que merecen nuestro tiempo y estudio.

Para finalizar compañero, cuando dices que conoces magos con 9 años a los que "VALORAS MUCHÍSIMO MÁS QUE A JUAN TAMARIZ"  no me queda claro si te refieres a que tienen 9 años de edad (entonces me quedo sin palabras...) o que llevan 9 años en la Magia, (que me vuelvo a quedar sin palabras) Aunque claro, para poder valorar las cosas hay que conocerlas bien.

Un saludo y sé bienvenido. Manu.

----------


## popt

Mago_urdangarin, antes de que se te eche todo el mundo al cuello, y con mucha razón, si no te importa respóndeme a una pregunta muy sencilla:

¿Qué conoces de Tamariz?

Si quieres desgloso un poco la pregunta, aunque sigue siendo sólo una:

¿Conoces todos sus libros? ¿los has leído? ¿de verdad no te parece que hayan sido una de las revoluciones modernas más importantes de teoría sobre la magia?

¿Has estado en alguna de sus conferencias? ¿en cuales?

¿Has hablado con él?

¿Sabes lo que es la EMM? y ¿quién la empezó? ¿no crees que sea una de las sociedades mágicas más importantes del mundo?

¿Sabes los premios que ha ganado? ¿has visto los números?

Bueno, yo no te doy palos que ya vendrán... pero por favor, intenta ahorrarte opinar sobre temas que no conoces.

----------


## shark

*hay magos con tan solo 9 años a los que VALORO MUCHISIMO MAS QUE A JUAN TAMARIZ*


es la BURRADA más grande que he leido en este foro...y mira que he leido burradas......  :evil:

----------


## Mistico

Shark has sido menos diplomático que yo...justo esas eran las palabras que iba a escribir en mi post anterior :S

----------


## letang

Bueno, no confundáis las opiniones con los dogmas.

Este forero ha dado una opinión, ha dicho:
 "hay magos con tan solo 9 años a los que [yo] VALORO MUCHISIMO MAS QUE A JUAN TAMARIZ"
y está en su derecho de preferir a una persona u otra por el motivo que sea.

Yo también he visto actuaciones de magos que llevan toda su vida en la magia, analizándola profundamente y dándole mil vueltas, pero que en el momento de verle actuar, no me han trasmitido ni la mitad que otro que a lo mejor lleva la mitad de tiempo que ellos. Esto me ha sucedido dos veces, y casualmente en el mismo evento.

Con Juan no me ha pasado, le he visto dos o tres veces con su espectáculo y me ha parecido muy mágico y divertidísimo. En cambio, a veces en las sesiones de magia nocturna, sí que hay veces que no termino de conectar, pero claro, estas sesiones no valen para opinar, ya que es "magia para magos" o magia en otro ambiente, y en ocasiones son más charlas-coloquios para compartir nuevas ideas o cosas en las que están trabajando los que se encuentran por allí que sesiones programadas como actuaciones.

Pero lo dicho, creo que las opiniones personales deben ser respetadas, pueden ser o no compartidas, pero la magia es arte, y en el arte hay muchos gustos para todos.

Un saludo.

----------


## Mago_urdangarin

popt: Creo que te confundes conmigo...he dixo que soy nuevo en el foro....no soy nuevo en el mundo de la magia. mis 11 años me avalan.
ÉSO DE PRIMERAS.

DE SEGUNDAS.

Sabes quien es Fernando Keops ?...es mi tio....has visto sus premios ? le conoces ? has estado en conferencias sullas ?.

Conozco a Juan Tamariz en Persona,tengo el honor y como antes he dicho....es una GRAN PERSONA Y UN GRAN PROFESIONAL.
NO HE IDO A CONFERENCIAS SULLAS....PERO HE ESTADO EN CONFERENCIAS PRIVADAS EN SU CASA....ÉL, MI TÍO, SU HIJA Y YO...

No conozco todos sus libros...pero sí una inmensa malloría y sí....los he leído.
Conferencias tengo cuando quiera...( espero que no se me tache de CREIDO aunque creo que me tacharás de ello! ) puesto que te me has lanzado al cuello. 

La EMM la conozco...y sí REPITO...lo voy a poner en Mayúsculas...por si no lo lees y lees lo que te parece obsceno: TAMARIZ HA HECHO MUCHISIMO POR LA MAGIA ESPAÑOLA Y SI....ES UN GRAN MAGO Y UNA GRAN PERSONA.

He visto numerosos vidios de tamariz, números, conferencias en DVD en su casa y reptio...tiene mucho mérito...sé las horas que tienes que pasar para sacar un truco TUYO..INVENTADO POR TI...UNA RUTINA INVENTADA POR TI....

Y OPINO DE LOS TEMAS QUE ME PAREZCAN QUE TENGO QUE OPINAR...ESTO ES UN FORO...NO UN LIBRO DE SABIOS DONDE SOLO POSTEA EL QUE ENTIENDE....TENEMOS DERECHOS A OPINAR...SIENTO PONERME ASÍ...PERO ME ESTAS TRATANDO COMO UNA MIER_ _ Y CON OTRO TE LO CONSIENTO Y DEPENDIENDO DE LA PERSONA QUE SEA....PERO CONMIGO NO!.

SHARK:....NO ES LA MAYOR BURRADA...LAS HAY PEORES COMO QUE JORGE BLASS ES EL MEJOR MAGO ESPAÑOL DE LA HISTORIA ( VAS A PONER UNA PORTADA EN EL PERIODICO QUE DIGA...QUE BURRADA POR DIOS!. ) TENDRAS QUE ACEPTAR LA OPINION DE LA GENTE NO ?.

MISTICO: HAS VISTO LOS TAHÚRES DE FERNANDO KEOPS ?, HAS VISTO A JAMPIERE ( MAGO FRANCÉS ), HAS VISTO A....EN FIN....MAS MAGOS...Y SI...SON MUCHISIMOS ( APARTE DE GENTE QUE NO TIENE LOS MEDIOS PARA HACERSE FAMOSO Y QUE EN LA CALLE....AUN ESTANDO EN LA CALLE....PUEDES FLIPAR CON LO QUE HACEN ? ) 

MISTICO...VOLVIENDO AL TEMA DE POPT....ME PARECE QUE NO ME ENTENDEIS....AHORA PREGUNTO YO: HAS IDO A CONCURSOS DE MAGIA ? HAS VISTO A NIÑOS CON 9 AÑOS IDEANDO UNAS RUTINAS QUE NO IDEARÍA UN JUAN TAMARIZ ?....HAS VISTO A UN CHAVAL DE 11 AÑOS FABRICARSE DE SU PROPIA COSECHA UNA PAGODA ? YO SÍ....LO CUAL CREO QUE TENGO CONOCIMIENTOS SUFICIENTES COMO PARA DECIR LO QUE DIGO...Y OPINAR LO QUE QUIERO OPINAR...SI NO TE GUSTA QUE OPINEN COSAS CONTRARIAS....O NO OS GUSTA QUE OPINEN COSAS QUE NO QUERAIS LEER O QUE NO SEAN VUESTROS MISMOS PENSAMIENTOS...NO ESTÉIS EN UN FORO...POR QUE UN FORO...Y LO PONE CUANDO ABRES GOOGLE...ES UN FORO DE DISCUSION E INTERCAMBIO DE IDEAS,PENSAMIENTOS....ETC....BUSCA EL SIGNIFICADO DE FORO EN EL DICCIONARIO...HAS LEIDO EL DICCIONARIO ?


LETANG: GRACIAS POR APOLLAR MI OPINION----UN SALUDO MAGICO!.

----------


## ign

Al margen de la discusión, sólo quiero pedirle a *Mago_urdangarin* que no escriba con mayúsculas, ya que equivale a gritar.

Y aclaradas las cosas por parte suya, pedir a todos que mantengamos el tono de buen rollo que debe haber en el foro.   :Wink:  

¡Un saludo!

----------


## ufrasio

Yo no llevo mucho en esto de la magia, pero puedo decir que como espectador disfruto mucho con Tamariz, mucho mas que con cualquier otro mago. Lo hacia antes cuando no conocia nada, y lo hago ahora que he arañado un poco los conocimientos de cartomagia.

En cuanto a la comparación con los magos de 9 años de edad, no creo que se puedan comparar aunque quisieramos hacerlo. Cuando tamariz empezó, tuvo que inventar la magia, porque no existian los medios que hay ahora. Ahora hay posibilidad de aprender la magia por todas partes, libros en castellano, internet videos.... se pueden comprar trucos y te los envian a casa en 24 horas, por lo que  a poco que seas minimamente espabilado, y tengas interes (y tiempo) es mas facil hacer magia. A mi me hubiese gustado ver a Tamariz con los medios de ahora... a mi me hubiese gustado tener estos medios hace 20 años.

Por otro lado mago_urdangarin, yo probablemente no te llegue a la suela de los zapatos en magia y acepto tu opinion como la de cualquier otro, pero por favor no utilices mayusculas y cuida las faltas de ortografía, porque te quitan credibilidad

----------


## letang

Yo supongo que con "9 años" se refiere a 9 años de experiencia, si no, si se refiere a niños de 9 años de edad, la verdad es que me chocaría muchísimo el comentario.

Aunque también hemos visto muchas veces vídeos de niñas de 10 o 12 años cantando como adultas ( http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=WZccz5cy3ks ) y babeamos todos diciendo que qué grandes artistas y tal, así que vete a saber, si al otro lado del charco tenemos auténticos portentos de la magia imberbes. :o   :Lol:

----------


## ufrasio

> ... HAS VISTO A NIÑOS CON 9 AÑOS IDEANDO UNAS RUTINAS QUE NO IDEARÍA UN JUAN TAMARIZ ?....HAS VISTO A UN CHAVAL DE 11 AÑOS FABRICARSE DE SU PROPIA COSECHA UNA PAGODA ? YO SÍ....


se refiere a niños de 9 años, no personas con 9 años de experiencia

----------


## iscariote

El equipo RAE va a ir a por ti.

----------


## Mago_urdangarin

Siento mi forma de expresarme en mayúsculas...ufrasio...no quiero quitar a nadie la idea de que le guste o no Tamariz...es una opinion mia propia.

Letang...me refiero a los niños de 9 años ganadores de concursos de cartomagia y escenario.

Y...me refiero tambien a hace ya unos cuantos años,no a la actualidad, me refiero a unos 7 años, no habia lo que ahora, y los chavalitos se ingeniaban sus aparatos caseros para ganar su sueño, un diploma y un trofeo y aparte el reconocimiento por sus horas de ensallo.( Pero esto último lo pensarán cuando sean ya grandes ).

Un saludo y pido discupas si me he pasado y/o de la forma que lo he dicho.

Repito:a mi me encanta Tamariz, pero..como decia Letang, hay mas magos...hay mas magia y a mi, personalmente, me llenan mas otros magos.

Reconozco y esto poned atencion: Que ha tenido ideas,pensamientos,escrituras y personalidad que no va a tener otro mago y en ello estoy deacuerdo, pero actuando...prefiero a otros magos aunque no descartaría la presencia de tamariz entre mis magos favoritos nunca!. Eso que quede claro.

Un Saludo.

----------


## Mago_urdangarin

Iscariote...no puedes ir a por una persona solo por que tenga otro punto de vista...y si es así...me dicen mucho de ellos mismos.

un saludo!.

----------


## letang

urdangarin, no has entendido la broma de iscariote. La "RAE" es la Real Academia de la Lengua Española.
iscariote se refiere a que, debido al gran número de faltas de ortografía que cometiste en tu anterior comentario, los lingüistas van a ir a por ti. Pero era una broma respecto a la ortografía, nada que ver con la opinión sobre Tamariz.

(También porque en este foro hay una sección donde corregimos los fallos ortográficos más comunes, pero tu mensaje va a ser difícil de pasar, sería un gran trabajo  :Wink1:  )

----------


## Mago_urdangarin

jajajajaja....

Vale, estaba tan metido en nombres de la mágia, que se me olvidó la RAE.

Ahora lo pillo! xD...

Lo siento Iscariote  :roll: jajaja.

Gracias Letang.

Mejor que ni lo miren xD ajajaja.


Un saludo.

----------


## Mago_urdangarin

ajaja....ami tambien me ha hecho Gracia....jajaja tranquilo...yo sé captar las opiniones y las respeto.

Aunque tambien es verdad que si eres mago y haces empalmes...Sabes que haces empalme en ése movimiento, es de lógica, pero bueno, si quieres bajate los vidios explicativos de Keops. A ver si alguien es Capaz de Sacarse los movimientos ( y eso que te lo explica jajajaja ) que abilidad, que Arte, Que rapidez...Que Hijo * * * *... jajajaja


Un Saludo.

----------


## Mago_urdangarin

Por cierto...Tu nick es de un Mago de Manipulación de cartas y Florituras.
Tengo su DVD y solo tengo un cuarto de los movimientos que explica...muy buena tu sabiduría, puesto que no es un mago que se conozca mucho.

----------


## Ayy

pues ahora yo te dejo mi opinion mago_urdangarin. Yo tambien he estado en su casa, y conozco a dos de sus hijas, y no se yo como lo veras, pero es de lo mas grande que he visto yo hacer en magia de cerca, asi con las cartas, y mira que puedo decir que he visto "bastante", que no toda, magia de cerca y cartomagia.
Y he visto como mientras hablaba conmigo, respondiendome cosas que yo le preguntaba sobre historia y teoria de la magia, el iba mezclando y preparaba las cartas no para el juego que iba a hacer, sino para los dos siguientes, algo que yo no me creo capaz de hacer ni en 70 ni en 200 años.
Respecto a lo de los niños, estaras de acuerdo conmigo en que la diseminacion de informacion magica actual no es ni comparable a la que habia hace 50 años o mas, pues es de todos conocido que por los EEUU los niños con 10 años ya acceden al material magico que nosotros accedemos, no me refiero a libros, puesto que no les interesan casi, sino a los videos explicativos, de libre acceso por internet, y me diras que si tamariz hubiera tenido el acceso tan facil a esa misma edad....

pero bueno, si tu los prefieres, bien por ti, eres libre no?

Respecto a mi, OLÉ Tamariz, OLÉ

----------


## Mago_urdangarin

Ayy veo que no me has entendido aún...

Tamariz,por enésima vez que lo repito a dia de hoy, Es un Mago incomparable,pero, has visto a Dai Vernon ?,Fernando Keops ?? son cartas.

Yo no menosprecio ni un efecto con un Cigarrillo, Simplemente digo que no es mi tipo a seguir.
Cada uno tiene un ídolo, es Fan de un Grupo, pues esto, Lo mismo.

Valoro mas un trabajo de un niño de 10 años y he dicho anteriormente, no a tiempo de hoy, Has visto vidios de Dai vernon con 13 años ?, de pepe carrol ?, de Fernando Keops ?, de Tony Hassini ?. te hablo de hace 30 años o 50, Pero weno...visto que no me entienden,dejemonos de tonterias, nadie, y me incluyo, quiere aceptar otra opinion de su idolo que no sea la que quiera, en este caso, leer.

Un Saludo.

PD: Nadie habría inventado la Mnemónica ( sólo juan Tamariz ) y le Agradezco muchísimas cosas,pero hay que liberarse en cuanto a ver un mal show y un buen show.

Del malo: Sabes lo que no tienes que hacer.
Del Weno: Sabes lo que tienes que hacer.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Lo que hay que leer...

----------


## popt

_Edito, no merece la pena ser tan crítico._

Mago_urdangarin, es también mi opinión que para decir ciertas cosas hay que argumentar un poco más, no vale con decir que valoras más a un niño de 9 años que a Tamariz sin explicar nada más.  Mis preguntas iban dirigidas a que argumentases y sobre todo a que tuvieses en cuenta los puntos que te decía a la hora de explicar tu opinión.  Siento si ha parecido que te he tratado como una mierda, desde luego no era mi intención, por favor, discúlpame.

----------


## shark

> SHARK:....NO ES LA MAYOR BURRADA...LAS HAY PEORES COMO QUE JORGE BLASS ES EL MEJOR MAGO ESPAÑOL DE LA HISTORIA ( VAS A PONER UNA PORTADA EN EL PERIODICO QUE DIGA...QUE BURRADA POR DIOS!. ) TENDRAS QUE ACEPTAR LA OPINION DE LA GENTE NO ?.
> .


En este foro sí es la mayor burrada que he oido. Opina lo que quieras, yo estoy haciendo lo mismo.

Blass en mi opinion tampoco es el mejor mago de la historia de españa ni mucho menos, pero repito, no tiene ni comparación.

Y con todo el respeto a tu tio, los tahures de pepe y juan estan a años luz del suyo.

Seguro que a tu tio  (gran mago, por cierto) no se le ocurriria ni de lejos decir la burrada (si, lo repito a drede) que tu has soltado.

Por supuesto que puedes opinar lo que quieras, estas en un pais libre (creo)


pd: si fuera posible y los tuvieras, me gustaria ver alguna actuación de esas de niños de 9 años que tanto te impresionaron, lo digo en serio.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Y seguis dando bola a alguien que dice ser sobrino de Keops y que demuestra que no ha hablado con Keops en su puñetera vida.

Y seguis dando bola a alguien que dice que Keops es muy habilidoso, ágil y rápido y por eso es mejor mago?

Por favor, que hay mensajes más suculentos...

Si la magia es habilidad... keops keda muy por debajo de Pepe Carroll... creo que casi cualquiera queda muy por debajo de Pepe. Incluido VERNON.

PD: Y yo sí sé lo que opina Fernando Keops de Juan Tamariz...

----------


## Mistico

Mago Undargarin, ya que tú das tu punto de vista, respetable, pero siempre discutible, como todo en esta vida, y es discutible porque esto es un foro de discusión, de ahí ese adjetivo, creo que estoy en mi derecho de opinar: 

a) No conozco ningún mago de 9 años que supere a Juan Tamariz (seguramente sea porque no he visto tanta magia como tú, o igual porque mis gustos son distintos) , y si lo encuentro me haré representante suyo. 

b) En cuanto a cartomagia, hay muchos y muy buenos magos en el mundo, pero creo que España tiene, en ese campo, una trayectoria que la avala. 

Como tú resaltaste al principio, se trata de un lugar donde uno puede aportar sus opiniones, pues discrepo de lo que manifestaste en tu primer post. Lo respeto, ya que sobre gustos no hay nada escrito. 




> Para finalizar compañero, cuando dices que conoces magos con 9 años a los que "VALORAS MUCHÍSIMO MÁS QUE A JUAN TAMARIZ"  no me queda claro si te refieres a que tienen 9 años de edad (entonces me quedo sin palabras...) o que llevan 9 años en la Magia, (que me vuelvo a quedar sin palabras) Aunque claro, para poder valorar las cosas hay que conocerlas bien.
> 
> .


Y respecto a esto que se lee arriba, a buen entendedor sobran las palabras, igual el que no puede valorar soy yo, que no conozco ni he visto a esos niños de 9 años tan maravillosos, y ciertamente, agradecería verlos, para poder opinar con más conocimiento de causa, ya que en mi opinión anterior me he limitado a los niños de 9 años que yo conozco.

En defninitva, seguro que nos llevaremos bien, :), pero en este tema discrepo de tu forma de ver las cosas.

Un saludo, y sé bienvenido a este foro.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Ui que empiezo a vislumbrar quien es el niño prodigio de 9 años... xD

Por 10 centimos de euro...

----------


## shark

> Ui que empiezo a vislumbrar quien es el niño prodigio de 9 años... xD
> 
> Por 10 centimos de euro...



no me descubras coñe!  :twisted:

----------


## Mago_urdangarin

MJJMarkos, No tengo por qué demostrar nada a nadie en cuanto diga que Fernando keops, es mi tio o no lo és. el dia que venga a España, después de su gira con su espectáculo ( El angel de la Magia ). Quedamos y te le,  presento, Si crees que no le conozco.Visita ésto anda!. www.magikus.com  :Wink1:  la página de mi padre. ( Ilusionista tambien ) Investiga todo lo que quieras. 

Los vidios de los Niños antes mencionados de 9 años son: 

Dai Vernon
Pepe Carrol
Jampiere 
Y Lance Burton.

Estan en Cinta. No existía el CD en ésa época, pero no tengo problemas en quedar contigo y Enseñartelos.

Al revés, sin problemas.

Además, tenéis razon en que a traves de una pantalla,es muy facil hablar.

Pero para éso están las cosas, una cosa es que me creas, otra que no...eres libre  :Wink1: .

Ignoto tiene muy buena firma que dice resumidamente : Que nadie tiene que demostrar nada!. Pues eso es  :Wink1: .

Mistico: No esque hallas visto menos magia que yo o no, no es el caso, el caso es que tenemos diferentes puntos de vista y diferentes gustos en el arte de la magia, es normal.
Nunca he dicho que la Cartomagia Española sea una patata, simplemente he dicho que por desgracia, la Mayoría nos fijamos sólo en Magia Española, Soy Español y,Me enorgullece decir que tenemos Grandísimos Magos en nuestro país.

Y por último, no veo el motivo de por qué llevarnos mal.
Discusiones las tienen hasta las mejores parejas :p.

Shark, te digo lo mismo que ha MJJMarkos, quedamos y te los enseño, sin problemas.
Por otro lado no se si vistes el espectaculo de Juan y Fernando Keops de tahúres.
Mi tio, es Gran Amigo de Juan, mejor dicho, Íntimo amigo de Juan.
Pero como ya he dicho muchísimas veces: no es una burrada, es mi opinión.

Popt, no me he enfadado con nadie, simplemente me pareció muy fuerte el que me tratarais de novato, No soy el mejor, pero creo que incluso a un novato que quiere aprender, hay que mostrarle respeto, por que el dia de mañana alomejor,ése novato es mejor que nadie, y te trata con el mismo respeto que tú le has tratado a él ( me incluyo ).
Sé que no era tu intención, no te preocupes, espero llevarme bien con todo el mundo, y si no es con todo el mundo, espero que con una inmensa mayoría.

Un Saludo.

----------


## shark

¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿tienes un video de dai vernon con 9 años :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 

Ya que nacio el 11 de Junio de 1894. ¿es un video de 1905 no? ¿de aquellas era el sistema beta no?  8-)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿tienes un video de dai vernon con 9 años
> 
> Ya que nacio el 11 de Junio de 1894. ¿es un video de 1905 no? ¿de aquellas era el sistema beta no?  8-)


No. Como mucho Alpha.

----------


## letang

Quizá era cine, ocho milímetros o similar, que después se pasó a cintas (haciendo malabares para dejar el beneficio de la duda  :Lol:  )

----------


## Némesis

O una cámara de esas de los hermanos "lumbreras".

----------


## shark

tengo yo una "afoto" de vernon en una cena homenaje a houdini en chicago en los años 30 y la calidad no era blurei ni similar.

----------


## Mago_urdangarin

Shark, con ésa actitud de sabelo-todo, me dices mucho de ti mismo, y sí, estan en cinta, puesto que hay programas de televisión Americanos que hicieron una gala de homenage a Vernon ( la vistes ? ). Dejame hacer mentalismo, La respuesta es no!.

Pero mira,sinceramente,paso de seguir discutiendo en vano contigo, creo que hay secciónes en éste foro más interesantes que discutir contigo.

----------


## ARENA

Uyyyy un nuevo Autis.....

Mira que la tierra tira, pero comparar a Tamariz con Keops es como comparar a Jose Alfredo Jimenez con Alejandro Fernandez, y ya comparar a Tamariz con un niño de 9 años por muy Vernon que sea es como comparar a , a , a ...no encuentro un ejemplo tan absurdo.

----------


## Josep M.

:shock: 

Hala, hala, que pastel que se ha montado por aquí.....

Me mantengo al margen de la discusión, yo iba a opinar sobre el título del hilo...

Yo no tengo practicamente ni idea de magia, y no puedo poner notas, a ver quien es mejor o peor mago.

Mi experiencia es haberlo disfrutado por la tele, desde cuando la primera era la unica tele que habia. Y desde hace un año y medio, observar sus rutinas desde el punto de vista de mago, haber visto el DVD "lessons in magic vol.1",  haber leído "por arte de verbimagia" y haber estado en una actuación suya. Ah, y por habeme hecho un juego improvisado en mis morros y con mi primera baraja de hacer magia antes de firmarme un as de tréboles que hacia un instante era  un as de picas (la baraja estaba mezclada y hecha caldo, os lo aseguro. Experiencia inolvidable  8) .). Ahí se acaba.

A mi los adjetivos de "el mejor mago del mudo" me cuestan. Creo que es un enorme maestro de magos, un gran mago, y un gran divulgador. Por una parte por su tecnica y sus rutinas. Por otra por su personaje, que le sirve de misdirección total (con un personaje así, se puede sacar un conejo del bolsillo en los morros de los espectadores y decir que se ha materializado de la nada. Seguro que cuela). Creo que es representativo que no hay nadie (que conozca) que se atreva a copiárselo. Tercera porque es de esos pocos magos sin aquella soberbia que a veces molesta tanto, con lo que todo el mundo disfruta de su magia. Ojalá yo logre eso último algún dia  :roll: . 

Disfruto un montón viendolo. Aún así, a mi me cansa un poco el personaje, sobretodo si se trata de una larga serie de juegos (no me peguéis por ello, porfi!  :D ). Para mi gusto, necesito algo igual de divertido, pero un poco más tranquilo. No sé si a alguien le pasa eso. Comparando videos, yo he disfrutado mas con algun otro mago (Pepe Carroll, Tommy Wonder) de tono mas pausado, y conste que mis conocimientos sobre grandes figuras de la magia moderna son subnulos   :Oops:  , no digo que éstos sean mejores en absoluto. Eso sí, hay muchos juegos que en manos  J.T. se salen de órbita (el mago de las 7 cartas me tiene chiflado, por decir uno).

 También es cierto que con frecuencia en este foro se habla de él como un ser mitificado, supongo que en detrimento de otros grandes magos. Si alguien opina algo en contra suele salir escaldado, y no defiendo a nadie en este hilo. Supongo que es porque nos es el referente mas cercano, (y qué referente!). En otros foros no latinos veo que también hay una gran opinion sobre él, pero sin esa mitificación en exceso. Quizá el origen del post venia por ahí.

Solo una opinión.

JM  :Wink1: 

P.D.: Eso sí, en todos los foros se raja mucho de David Blaine.. :D

----------


## shark

Claro claro,mira ripea la actuación de vernon con 9 años (y cuelgala para que la veamos) para callarnos a todos y seré el primero en disculparme.

mientras tanto , a mi me pareces lo que por mi tierra se llama un falabarato (la traduccion evidente).

----------


## Mago_urdangarin

Shark, repito, no tengo que demostrar nada a nadie.

Así te lo digo!.

No te pido tus disculpas. Veo que sigues sin tener modales.

No puedes enseñar a un burro a hablar,pues esto igual.

----------


## Ayy

bueno... yo pienso ue si te jactas de haber visto, o de tener un video de Dai Vernon con 9 años, podrias colgarlo, mas que nada para comprobarlo..
otra cosa es quehayas oido de el y te lo hayas creido..
en cuyo caso podrias ser mas sincero, no se es mejor mago por haber visto ciertas cosas..
pero vamos..

----------


## Trus

> Respecto a lo de los niños, estaras de acuerdo conmigo en que la diseminacion de informacion magica actual no es ni comparable a la que habia hace 50 años o mas, pues es de todos conocido que por los EEUU los niños con 10 años ya acceden al material magico que nosotros accedemos, no me refiero a libros, puesto que no les interesan casi, sino a los videos explicativos, de libre acceso por internet, y me diras que si tamariz hubiera tenido el acceso tan facil a esa misma edad...
> Respecto a mi, OLÉ Tamariz, OLÉ


No estoy de acuerdo, repito; porque como bien ha escrito Juan, "Cuanto más te cuesta obtener algo, más partido le vas a sacar" (más o menos)

ejemplificado:
si para lograr un Libro de Juan, no tuvieses internet, y la tienda de magia estuviese a kilómetros de tu casa...exprimirías, CADA, línea, párrafo y letra de todos los libros, sólo por el hecho de haberle dedicado tal sacrificio.
que no digo que no lo hagas ahora, pero....no se ,cuanto más te cuesta algo, o bien, te rindes, o bien logras dominarlo, y en mi opinión, si lo dominas habiendote movilizado, habiendo dedicado un esfuerzo mayor que el de estar en tu casa, y ver el libro por internet....más partido le sacarás.



saludos!!!


y la polémica-->Juan NO ES EL MEJOR MAGO, hay muchos, hay POCOS como él, pero creo que un Tal Vernón, también sabe algo de esto, un Tal Copperfield también sabe alguna cosilla (y no me refiero a desapariciones de estatuas)...y muchos más.
Lo que ocurre que Juan destaca más en la presentación....y si me preguntas, es el más DIVERTIDO, de eso, no me cabe ninguna duda.
y los títulos le abalan.

saludos!!

----------


## Patito

A ver, una pregunta: para qué le contestáis? Que Keops es su tío y que tiene "vidios" de Vernon con 9 años? Pos fale. Que va cada dos por tres a casa de Tamariz? Pos más fale... para él la perra gorda.

Los teclados se desgastan. Para qué desgastarlos contestando a sandeces como éstas?

Mira, sí, yo soy Patito, llevo 40 años en la magia, soy bisnieto de Dai Vernon, mi abuelo es Michael Ammar, mi padre fue Pepe Carrol (con todos mis respetos), y mi novia es Ursula (esa del video del FP, y sólo del FP... os acordáis?)...
Tengo vídeos en super-7 (aún no habían inventado el super-8) de una convención de magia en una playa naturista, de cuando mi bisabuelo tenía 3 años...

Ves qué bien? Y al primero que no se lo crea, le digo que es un incrédulo, pero que no tengo que demostrar nada a nadie...

Hala, toma ya!

----------


## BusyMan

¿Y por qué no va a ser sobrino de Keops?


Trus... veamos:



> Juan NO ES EL MEJOR MAGO, hay muchos, hay POCOS como él, pero creo que un Tal Vernón, también sabe algo de esto, un Tal Copperfield también sabe alguna cosilla (y no me refiero a desapariciones de estatuas)...y muchos más.
> Lo que ocurre que Juan destaca más en la presentación....y si me preguntas, es el más DIVERTIDO, de eso, no me cabe ninguna duda.
> y los títulos le abalan.


Nadie le avala. No destaca por la presentación. No es tan grandísimo por decir ''chaaas".

La lucidez mental, las diabluras, el entender el lenguaje en el que se está comunicando, lo inteligente que es, lo mucho que ha mamado, el llevar toda su vida 24 horas pensando en magia, el entender los comos y los por qués...

A Juan le quitas el FISM, le quitas el TPC, le quitas el violín y sería igual de inmenso.

¿Que tuvo suerte de despuntar en la tele con el 1,2,3 y que eso le diera una solvencia como para poder pasar su vida centrado en magia en vez de estar con el pico y la pala? Pues no dejan de ser las recompensas aleatorias fruto del duro trabajo.


No es ''quien sería Juan si no fuera famoso''. Hablamos de quién es Juan ahora (y lo lleva siendo muchos años) y es inmenso.

Y en España hay unos magos maravillosos, sí.

Y en Argentina hay unos magos haciendo cosas muy alucinantes.

Y en Chile hay unos cuantos que dices tú... ojalá se me hubiese ocurrido a mi...

Pero ese es otro tema  :Smile1:

----------


## letang

Patito, pues yo no comprendo tu postura.
¿Es tan extraño ser sobrino de Fernando Keops?

Yo soy sobrino de Pablo Velarde, dibujante de cómics en El Jueves ( http://www.eljueves.es/imagenes/autores/75p.jpg ). Mi madre es prima de Mariano Peña, el que hace de Mauricio en la serie Aída ( http://imgserv.ya.com/galerias2.ya.c...11321960i3.jpg ). Mi hermano es compañero de clase de "Los Paparazzi" de "Sé lo que hicísteis" ( http://www.geocities.com/disenoulpgc/paparazzi.JPG ), mi tío ha diseñado la mascota de los Juegos Mediterráneos Almería 2005 ( http://www.aibarra.org/images/indalo.GIF ) y mi padre de pequeño era vecino y amigo de Javier Arenas ( http://www.expofoto.com/corporativa/...ier_arenas.jpg ).

¿No te crees alguna de estas cosas? Pues lo siento, pero tampoco te las voy a demostrar, y son todas verdad.

Empezando por ahí, no tengo por qué dudar del parentesco de un forero con un mago conocido.

Sobre el vídeo de Vernon, pues tal como él lo decía sonaba chocante, ya que para la época no pegaba un vídeo, pero es que después aclaró:
_Es una grabación de un programa americano en el que se le hizo un homenaje a Vernon y pusieron imágenes de su infancia._
Pues vamos, no suena para nada descabellado.

Además, él no ha "presumido" de tenerlos, ha dicho que los ha visto. Cuando se le ha negado por activa y por pasiva, ha explicado de dónde son esas grabaciones.

En fin, que sigo sin comprender muchas actitudes que se tienen de vez en cuando. ¿Qué pasa? ¿nos sentimos engañados o tontos si nos creemos lo que nos dice alguien, no vaya a ser que sea mentira y quedemos de ilusos? Pues prefiero creérmelo (si es algo que no me va a perjudicar) antes que tachar a alguien de mentiroso sin tener ninguna prueba para decirlo. Miedo me da que algunos fuérais magistrados...

----------


## Patito

No, creo que no me habéis entendido...No me quejo de que no sea sobrino de Keops, me quejo de todas esas chorradas de Dai Vernon con 9 años. Lo que he comentado después, con cierta sorna, es un ejemplo de que yo también me puedo inventar cosillas. Ojo, repito, no digo que se haya inventado su parentesco ni mucho menos! El tema es que he generalizado, supongo que mal hecho por mi parte. Si ha habido algún malentendido con eso, por favor, borradlo de vuestras mentes, que yo no he dicho nada...

Aclarado esto, sigo en mis trece, que si dice que tiene videos de la Cicciolina montándoselo con Bush, también diré que sí, que me alegro.

Un saludo, y siento la malinterpretación (o la "malexpresión" mía...).

----------


## letang

Ok, comprendido.

----------


## ARENA

> Sabes quien es Fernando Keops ?...es mi tio....has visto sus premios ? le conoces ? has estado en conferencias sullas ?. .


Letang :

No creo que nadie dude ( Ni le importe)  que alguien es sobrino, tio o primo de alguien. Lo que molesta es la prepotencia a la que por desgracia estamos muy acostumbrados y utilizar argumentos como esos para dar tu opinión como una verdad absoluta.

----------


## shark

editado

----------


## letang

> Lo que molesta es la prepotencia a la que por desgracia estamos muy acostumbrados y utilizar argumentos como esos para dar tu opinión como una verdad absoluta.


¿Has leído los mensajes que hay antes de que él contestara eso?
¿Por qué responde con esas preguntas? Pues imitando un mensaje de popt que decía:



> ¿Qué conoces de Tamariz?
> ¿Conoces todos sus libros? ¿los has leído?
> ¿Has estado en alguna de sus conferencias? ¿en cuales?
> ¿Has hablado con él?
> ¿Sabes los premios que ha ganado? ¿has visto los números?


Así que él responde con las mismas preguntas, aclarando que un familiar próximo es un mago muy reconocido, que sí que tiene contacto con Tamariz porque ha estado en su casa y ha hablado con él.

Todo empezó porque él dio una opinión poco compartida (yo tampoco la comparto) y sin saber nada de él, se le prejuzgó. Después quiso aclarar que "algo" de magia conoce, y que queréis que os diga, después del prejuicio que se hizo, la respuesta me parece bastante acertada, para nada pedante, respondiendo de la misma manera que se le preguntó.

Pero en fin, que no tengo por qué defender a nadie, y menos a alguien de quien tampoco comparto su opinión, pero no me gusta nada la forma en que se prejuzga y se etiqueta a la gente y, si ellos responden, más machaque, hasta sacarle de las casillas.

Pues eso... paso de defender más a los prejuiciados o a la gente a la que se le critica por dar su opinión, me pesa la armadura que me ha encasquetado shark así que me la voy a quitar. Eso sí, no sé que necesidad tiene la gente de poner en duda a los demás, de tacharles de mentirosos y de desconocedores.




> No creo que nadie dude ( Ni le importe) que alguien es sobrino





> Y seguis dando bola a alguien que dice ser sobrino de Keops y que demuestra que no ha hablado con Keops en su puñetera vida.





> soy bisnieto de Dai Vernon, mi abuelo es Michael Ammar, mi padre fue Pepe Carrol

----------


## popt

Jejeje, hombre, tampoco es exáctamente lo mismo...

Yo sólo pretendía (de forma desafortunada, por cierto) que explicase un poco más eso de que "hay magos con tan solo 9 años a los que VALORO MUCHISIMO MAS QUE A JUAN TAMARIZ"...

Dado que mi forma de plantear que explicase un poco más qué valora de Juan sonó un tanto prepotente pensé que era mejor no seguir participando en este hilo.

Ahora... también entiendo que las preguntas con que responde no son las mismas (qué más da de quién sea sobrino si estamos hablando de Tamariz, digo yo).

De cualquier forma, hay un par de cosas que me chocan, que me encantaría que urdangarín las explicase un poco mejor (si quiere, claro, aquí no obligamos a nadie a responder).

Por un lado me encantaría ver esos videos de Vernon con 9 años.  Me he matado a buscar... y no he encontrado nada... Si no verlos sí saber qué puedo buscar o dónde para encontrarlos.

Por otro, comenta que Juan sería incapaz de idear juegos como los que Vernon hacía con 9 años.  Que no digo que Vernon no fuese bueno, pero es que Vernon a los 9 ni había empezado con el Erdnase, ni había salido de Canada, sólo conocía unos pocos juegos que le enseñó su padre... y me choca un poco que idease juegos que a Tamariz no se le ocurrirían.

Haya paz (y eso que yo he sido el primer cafre... disculpas de nuevo)

----------


## Mago_urdangarin

Maaadre mia Popt te voy a hacer un hijo,jajaja, Gracias por Defender, no a mi, si no a todos los discriminados de éste foro, que he visto por ahí que no soy el único.


Por lo demás, Gracias y, No me he enfadado con nadie, entiendo y repito que a través de una pantalla, es difícil creer cosas, pero, como consejo, no menosprecieis a nadie por que os pregunte si quiera que es un FP. por que alomejor no le llama él así y os dá mil vueltas haciendo magia y conociendo magia ( no es por ofender, es un ejemplo ).

Solo me llevo mal con una persona, y, en cierta parte es por culpa suya y mia, ésa persona es Shark, por los demás, no os conozco mucho, pero me caeis bien mamoncetes :p.

Un saludo.

Toy un pokillo liao y por éso no puedo contestar muxo.

PD: popt mandame por privi tu mail y hablamos  :Wink1: . un saludito :D.

----------


## shark

Mago_urdangarin: Hace unos dias hubiera contestado a tu post y argumentando largo y tendido, hoy yá no.

Simplemente te comento que tu a mi no me caes mal, hace falta bastante más que unos post de un foro para que yo me enfade con alguien. Otra cosa es que este en completo desacuerdo con tu actitud (que ya no voy a valorar ) y la veracidad de alguna de tus "peliculas" (que tampoco voy a valorar). 

Letang: no te he encasquetado la armadura, te la has ganado en buena lid, y además te queda de puta madre , así que no te la quites. ( dicho desde el afecto).

----------


## jimmygg

ufff, yo fui a su actuación en pamplona y bueno.... :shock:  impresionante, me lleve lecciones que no se aprenden en los libros, y me estuve riendo durante 2 horas, vamos que le pones un micro rollo el club de la comedia y cuela.

yo creo que la grandeza de tamariz para los no conocedores de la magia, es ese personaje amable, divertido y cachondo que les hace reir..y de paso les asombra. no conozco a tamariz en persona, no se como es, pero el envoltorio que le da al juego es lo mejor de tamariz, con muchisima diferencia al resto de magos que te puedes encontrar. 

no se, ver a michael ammar, pues tiene efectos que acojonan, pero no es igual. vernon sera un genio de la tecnica, pero no es igual. copperfield rodeado de su aura hollywodiense pues tampoco...

tamariz seas mago o no, te hace ver durante 2 horas con los ojos de un niño, pero de verdad.

no quiero saber como hizo esa variante de la ambiciosa, no me interesa, quiero guardar ese recuerdo en mi mente para toda mi vida. es todo completamente distinto.


como aficionado a la magia para mi tamariz es a la magia lo que E=mc2 al resto de los campos. combina todo a la perfeccion, ama su profesion y ama a los impresionados por su profesion.

----------


## MagoArturo

Juan tamariz por la magia Española y en todo el mundo es tomado como una leyenda viva ....... sin duda con su grandes aportes a la teoria magica .. como se puede ver en sus libros y artículos (La vía mágica, los 5 puntos mágicos y sus aclamados artículos en la SEI).
Aparte su estudio de la psicología del espectador,bueno son muchas las aclamaciones que se le pueden dar ... bueno y sin duda lo mas importante(para mí)su ENORMEEEEEE aporte a la mnemonica.
Por eso Tamariz es Tamariz
y que Viva!

----------


## martibaretina

la respuesta es:
CHANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN



jajaja
es un mago como ningun otro en el undo


salut

----------


## Dantestorm

¿Por qué? Porque es el mejor. Simplemente. Chiaaaananananaaaaaa... :D  :D

----------


## elmagocutredebarna

tamariz= el mejor!!!

tiene un carisma desbordante. El mejor cartomago sin duda alguna!!

----------


## ZANTXO

simplemente por que es un genio.
algo mas que agregar?
 :Smile1:

----------


## Magnano

porque es el mejor, el mas carismatico, porque sabe hacer de todo y porque con el parece que el tiempo se pare y puede hacer que te olvides de los problemas mientras le ves actuar!

saludos!

----------

